# [DUP] fsck.ext3: no such file or directory (nach der Inst.)

## padarasa

Hallo,

vorab: Das ist meine erste Installation von gentoo. 

Mein Problem:

Hab eine stage3-Installation nach dem Handbuch aufgesetzt.Beim Booten läd der Kernel und kurz darauf hängt er.

Ich bekomme eine 

```
fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/hda7[...]
```

Dann murmelt er noch was von einem angeblichen defekten Superblock usw. 

Das kuriose daran ist: Ich kann die Partition von Debian Sarge aus ohne Probleme mounten, auch ein fsck.ext3 liefert mir hier keine Fehler zurück. Unter der Live-CD das selbe Bild.

Habe hier schon im Forum gesucht, aber keinen Anhaltspunkt gefunden.

/dev/hda7 ist meine root-Partition, /boot befindet sich auch dort.

Meine fstab:

```
/dev/hda7      /      ext3      noatime         0 1

/dev/hda3      none      swap      sw         0 0

none         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

none         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro      0 0
```

Der enstprechende Eintrag in der menu.lst:

```

title      Gentoo

root      (hd0,6)

kernel      /boot/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda7

savedefault

boot

```

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen  :Wink: 

----------

## viper26

du musst hinter root= /dev/hda7 

devfs=nomount gentoo=nodevfs

einfügen!!!!!

----------

## viper26

hintergrund ist das in der neuen live cd udev anstatt defvs verwendet wird.

devfs=nomount // devfs nicht mounten

gentoo=nodevfs //udev verwenden

dann sollte es gehen, hatte heute selber das problem

----------

## padarasa

super, geht jetzt

danke!

 *viper26 wrote:*   

> hintergrund ist das in der neuen live cd udev anstatt defvs verwendet wird.
> 
> devfs=nomount // devfs nicht mounten
> 
> gentoo=nodevfs //udev verwenden
> ...

 

aha....? ok, muss mir dann mal ein paar Infos einholen, was das genau ist bzw. die Unterschiede liegen, aber danke nochmal...

... was mir noch grad einfällt; das müsste dann doch eigentlich im Handbuch stehen... sollte es zumindest, scheint ja dann ein generelles *Problem* zu sein und kein spezielles

----------

## Fabiolla

Hallo, 

im  Gentoo Wiki  gibt es eine recht ausführliche Beschreibung zu udev. Auf  Kerneltrap  werden die Unterschiede (devfs - udev) beschrieben

lg

----------

## slick

Da das Problem gelöst wurde mache ich mal zu, da es sich auch um einen DUP handelt, bevor hier noch jemand diesen Thread wieder aufwärmt...

DUP  :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-323623.html

(auch https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-323849.html )

----------

